# Những lưu ý khi thiết kế căn hộ một phòng ngủ



## vyngantype (30/7/21)

Những lưu ý khi thiết kế căn hộ một phòng ngủ Căn hộ một phòng ngủ này có diện tích khá giới hạn, tính cả ban công là 60 m2. Mặc dù vậy, ưu thế ở ngay trung tâm và những tiện ích có được thông qua thiết kế nội thất đã khiến chủ nhân rất hài lòng về Căn hộ Stella En Tropic của mình. Chủ nhân là một người trẻ, có điều kiện đi nhiều. Anh thích một lối sống phóng khoáng, náo nhiệt của trung tâm TP HCM. Vì vậy, có điều kiện mua một căn hộ rộng hơn ở những khu đô thị mới, nhưng anh vẫn quyết định chọn căn hộ nhỏ Kita Group Bình Tân để làm chốn đi về. Mặt bằng căn hộ ban đầu đã khá hoàn chỉnh nhưng những khu vực chức năng được phân chia bằng các vách ngăn gây cảm giác bức bối. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nhiệm vụ của người thiết kế là thay đổi cảm giác về không gian đồng thời đáp ứng những nhu cầu riêng của chủ nhân về một căn hộ tiện nghi cho một người trẻ có sống hiện đại. Để mang lại cảm giác thoáng rộng, các bức vách ngăn được phá bỏ, một số không gian chức năng được bố trí lại cho hợp lý hơn. Diện mạo mới của căn hộ đã thay đổi hoàn toàn. Gọi đây là căn hộ một phòng ngủ cũng đúng mà gọi là dạng studio cũng không sai. Góc làm việc và phòng ngủ lùi sâu vào bên trong, bên ngoài là bếp và phòng khách. Ranh giới giữa trong và ngoài chỉ là một vách kính và lớp rèm mỏng, đủ tạo thêm chiều sâu cho căn hộ và giúp điều hòa nhiệt độ cho từng khu vực một cách chủ động hơn. Chiếc giường ngủ màu đỏ như một điểm nhấn khá thu hút, dường như cũng thể hiện phần nào cá tính của chủ nhân. Một căn hộ mà tầm nhìn hầu như xuyên suốt các không gian, việc tạo điểm nhìn thu hút ở một khu vực mà nhiều người cho là chốn riêng tư, cũng là một bất ngờ thú vị. Tất cả được thiết kế theo tinh thần vừa đủ để thấy tiện nghi và thoải mái. Gian bếp rộng vừa phải. Bộ bàn ăn chỉ dành cho hai người với những chiếc ghế dạng đôn. Khu vực phòng khách là bộ sofa khá rộng... Sự kết hợp của các loại chất liệu kính, gỗ và inox cùng đường nét vuông vức của hình khối nội thất cũng như kiến trúc tạo cho căn hộ dự án Kita Bình Tân vẻ hiện đại.


----------

